# Anyone use Accutane/oral isotretinoin?



## Regalis (Oct 11, 2007)

I've had pretty dodge skin for... ten plus years, and at the moment I guess I sort of have it under control... but I still can't leave the house without makeup on, covering redness and pimples ( in various stages of emergence ) :S It's currently the best its been in years, but it's still driving me crazy and limiting the things I can do. Some background; I've used drugstore acne treatments for years. Unfortunately, I've never really been able to afford to see a specialst about it, so I've bounced from brand to brand, finding the thing that worked. The worst things I've tried were the l'Oreal Pure Zone system, which absolutely destroyed my skin for the time I was using it ( cystic pimples, swelling, tenderness and redness all over ) and Proactiv, which just gave me a similar reaction to the Pure Zone. Currently, I'm using Clearasil Ultra face wash ( twice a day ) and the acne treatment cream at night on any especially problematic areas.

Anyway, a new friend recently found out about it ( my unh, problem ) and told me about the skin drug she's been on; Accutane, which is generically named isotretinoin. We talked about it for a while, and she told me all about the down side of it that she's personally experienced ( incredibly dry eyes, nosebleeds from her mucous membranes drying out and cracking ) but after some google-research of my own, the pros seem to far outweigh the cons. 

Are any of you girls ( or guys! ) on it? If you are, how has it/is it affecting you? Some of the stuff I've read suggests that after you run the course of treatment your skin can/will revert back to its previous state, in part. How difficult is it to get it prescribed/do you need to see a specialist slash dermatologist specifically to get a script?

TIA!


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 11, 2007)

I haven't personally used it, but my cousin did and there was a dramatic improvement. I can't say how long it would have lasted because she died about a year later (she drowned, so it wasn't Accutane related), but she still had great skin at that point. However I've heard that it can cause serious depression. I guess you just have to weigh the pros and cons.


----------



## Regalis (Oct 11, 2007)

Yeah, I found http://www.accutane-side-effects.net...s/article.html via some googling, and I've gone through bouts of depression before and took zoloft for it. These days I manage without it really well, so I guess mixing accutane and anti-depressants are another thing to ask my doc.


----------



## banjobama (Oct 11, 2007)

I have never taken isotretinoin, but I worked in a pharmacy and it is EXTREMELY hard to get. You have to have two negative pregnancy tests before you start, you have to go to the doctor every month to get a new prescription, you have to have a pregnancy test there every month, and you have to promise to use TWO forms of birth control, a hormonal method and a barrier method. Every month you have to go online and promise not to get pregnant. If I remember right you aren't supposed to get pregnant for some time after you stop taking it for good. Once you have your prescription, you have seven days to fill it and pick it up. If you don't do your online survey, if your doctor doesn't do his/her part, or if you wait longer than seven days, you have to start all over again. There is no way to get around any of this, because the FDA has this in place to prevent babies being born with horrible deformities because women got pregnant while on the drug. The pregnancy category is X. Some of the info is on www.ipledgeprogram.com

Besides all this, all the doctors we spoke to about it feel that it is really the best thing to take for bad, cystic acne. 

You might also want to find out if your insurance company will pay for it as it is about $300 per month for the generic.


----------



## choseck (Oct 11, 2007)

I work for an insurance company, and basically you're going to need to get a prior authorization to get this product.  Criteria that each insurance company follows is going to be different, but you're going to need to have tried certain medications previously and have a certain diagnosis.  Taking a pregnancy test within seven days and going through other government run things is always necessary.  Its basically a six month treatment, and truthfully if you can avoid it, I would - it almost seems like a pain, you'll have to go to your doctor each month to get it and have him write out a prescription.  Insurances are VERY careful as to who they allow this medication to because it is so dangerous.


----------



## Regalis (Oct 12, 2007)

Things like that - insurance and all that - don't really apply because I'm in Australia, so American insurance=non-applicable to me. I probs should've put my location in my top post. Thanks though. :}


----------



## Regalis (Oct 13, 2007)

I spoke to a pharmacist today and he confirmed that I'd have to sign a contract over here as well, but the price was SO surprising - on medicare ( free healthcare over here ) he said it'd be something like $30 a month. I was really shocked.


----------



## bartp (Oct 13, 2007)

hi
I did follow a treatement with oral and cream - based vitamin A acid.
When I was 18, I still had acne on my face and back. First, my dermatologist suggested a treatment with antibiotics. As long as I used the antibiotics things improved, but as soon as I stopped taking the medication, the acne flared up again.
After a few attempts with antibiotics, my dermatologist eventually suggested a vitamin A treatement. During a period of 5 months I took vitamin A acid orally and I also used it on my face.

Here's all the good news:
- I had little or no side effects.
- After 5 months I could see a serious improvement.
- It's been 10 years since I followed the treatment, and since then it has stayed stable.
I now just use a normal regime of cleansing. I use the products and make up that I want. And I just use things like Estee Lauder Idealist to keep skin clear.
However, it might be good to watch out for this:
- make sure you have a good dermatologist. Every 2 months , as a precaution he made me go to the hospital for a bloodtest, to avoid any liver damage.
- he suggested following the treatment during springtime (to keep the side effects as limited as possible)
- the treatment made my skin very very dry. I really had to use the most greasy and lubricating creams to feel comfortable. .. which feels very strange after trying to stay away from any kind of oily product.  Sunblock was a daily must, and it was hard to find one that was moisturizing enough.
- I had to watch out what products I used to clean my skin. It becomes pretty thin and sensitive, so all the products that we are used to , have to stay in the bathroom cupboard.
- my dermatologist was smart enough to tell me that it is a serious procedure, that you should only do, if all else fails. For a year after the treatment I had to be extremely careful with sun exposure, but it the end it was all worth it.
I hope this gives you some idea of the pro's and con's... good luck !!!


----------



## mellimello (Oct 14, 2007)

I was on Accutane for 6-8 months about 6 years ago and while it worked great at clearing my acne, it eventually did come back. Accutane was honestly such a pain to deal with. Besides all the pregnancy precautions, there's also liver problems that can spring up too. I had to go in and have bi-weekly blood tests to check my liver function. I didn't have problems with depression because of Accutane, but I know someone who did and it's also something that a dr. will closely monitor if you start taking it. My skin also dried out to the point where it would actually crack and bleed. I'll admit that it really cleared up my acne for a good year or two after I took it, but it did come back. Most derms will not just put you on Accutane straight away though. They'll test you for a variety of different things and then maybe start you out with an oral antibiotic or topical acne cream. I always thought that I had crap skin... just because, but it actually turns out that I have a condition that causes my hormones to go nuts which in part caused me to have bad acne. So I now take an oral birth control pill and my face has cleared up amazingly. 

So basically, go to a dermatologist who will test you for hormonal inbalances and everything else before they put you on Accutane. It's a very high powered drug and it should ONLY be taken as the absolute last resort.


----------



## mac_addict_erin (Oct 20, 2007)

i've been on accutane for just about 3 months and have about 3 more to go, and i can honestly say its been a godsend so far...

i haven't had any severe side effects, only dry skin and lips. The monthly blood/pregnancy tests are a pain but i think clear skin outweighs that!

from what my dermatologist has told me, most people's skin goes into long term remission after a course (usually 6 months) and if it doesn't clear you completely you can take a second course.

hope this helps!


----------



## shadowaddict (Nov 8, 2007)

My son went on Accutane about 9-10 yrs ago. At that time they did it in 4 month cycles and a lot of people just had to do one cycle. We tried so many things and several dermatologists before going this route. His skin was so bad, face, back and all.  But to be honest it was a miracle for him. He did one 4 month cycle and then he had to wait a little while (can't remember how long) and then did another 4 months. His skin cleared completly up. His biggest down side was the dry lips, so he had to keep putting stuff on them.  It was amazing and his skin is still clear where as I'm 45 and still have acne. He is a Marine and even when he was in Iraq last year and was out on week plus long missions and couldn't wash he would only have one come up here and there. But I know that now there have been more studies and some people have such bad side effects, so I know it's a hard decision. Good luck and keep us posted on how you are doing.


----------



## cindysilver4 (Nov 11, 2007)

I've taken Accutane twice.  One course when I was 19 and another at 23.  It works.  I was almost entirely acne-free for three years the first time, and I'm almost 26 now, and the acne is just now starting to be irritating again.  For most people it's a permanent solution, but for me, I suppose it wears off after several years.  Sigh!  

The pregnancy things, the doctor visits, blood draws for liver failure, and the side effects (dry eyes (no contacts), dry lips (chapsticks in EVERY DRAWER AND IN MY CAR AND IN MY JEANS POCKET), and back pains) were annoying.  But when I compared that annoyance to the annoyance of painful, disfiguring cystic acne? Easy choice.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## chameleonmary (Dec 9, 2007)

I suffered cystic and regular acne for ten years until I bit the bullet and went on Roaccutane. I was on it for a year and had very few side effects (my skin cleared up within the first few months).

I actually loved the side effects I had! My fine lines smoothed out, my skin was never oily, and my hair needed washing every 2 weeks as opposed to every 2 days!

I have been off it for 6 months, and have only had 2 TINY pimples since then. I would go back on it in a flash!


----------



## miss_emc (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm currently on Roaccutane (Accutane) for the 2nd time now. I went on it when i was 17 and my skin was clear for about 2 years and it started flaring up again about a 2 years ago, so i decided to go on it again. The side effects are a little frustrating, i only get dry lips, dry nose, dry skin and dry hair (which i love because i usually wash my hair every day), but i'm glad that my skin is starting to clear up. Working in make-up I don't feel confident selling products when my skin looks bad.

Over here in Australia we don't have to have monthly blood tests/pregnancy tests. You have to see a specialist/dermatologist to get a prescription, and before you start you have to have 1 blood test to confirm you are of good health and aren't pregnant, then they send the prescription to the government to authorize, and then send the prescription back to you. It's usually around a 7 day turnover. After that, you have regular check ups to see that everything is going ok but thats all. It's very cheap here too due to the healthcare system subsidizing a big chunk of the cost.


----------



## christal24 (Dec 30, 2007)

hey,
It all depends on how you view your acne, IF IT REALLY is very bad, I mean severe cystic acne then I would see a derm.  I feel everyones pain here.  I have been on accutane 3 times.  First time when I was in highschool.  MY face completely cleared up within one month of using it, just in time for my grade 13 prom.  I live in canada and at the time we still had grade 13.  THen again in second yr university , because of the stress of school.  I was acne free for about 2yrs and boom I went on it again for about 8 months.  Ive been off it for 3 months already.  
I think its different for everyone, the acne thing is def genetic and from reading everyone elses story its def in our genes: blame your parents hahaha.  

I mean there are always risks involved when taking drugs, but make sure you see your derm and that you trust them! 
good luck and I hope it works out for you! You are not alone on this acne thing!


----------



## rbella (Jan 1, 2008)

For me the outcome far outweighed the side effects.  I had terrible acne that was excruciatingly painful.  Accutane is a bit of a pain b/c of the constant blood draws, preg tests.  The side effects that I experienced were a HUGE outbreak that lasted for about a month then extreme dry skin while the acne affected skin was sloughing off.  It created almost a sheet of acne scabs on my face that peeled off over time.  Afterwards my skin looked 100 times better.  It was emotionally draining though, dealing with the first month.  I'd still do it again if I was in the same situation.


----------



## Regalis (Jan 3, 2008)

Thankyou, everyone who's responded 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





christal24; I wouldn't say it's severe. At the moment I have a facial cleansing/toning routine that keeps my skin mostly under control, but before I hit on that, I'd get between one and three cystic pimples every week or so, and a constant stream of whiteheads and rapidly forming blackheads. I tend to get a lot of deep cystic pimples on my back, as well as a stream of the regular kind, and it's just... nnnn.

miss_emc; wow, thankyou _so much_ for posting about what it's like to get it over here! I was actually starting to feel a little discouraged by the idea of monthly blood tests, but after reading your post, I called a doctor and discussed it with her and I'm looking for a dermatologist next week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How much is a monthly supply? The pharmacist I spoke to only gave me a "I think it's" sort of figure; is it really only around $30?


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 11, 2008)

I had cystic acne when I was prescribed accutane and after all the drama my conclusion: NOT worth it.  Not worth the chems in your body, not worth the dryness, the depression, the cracks on the side of your mouth that bleed and can scar.  I was eventually put on Ortho Tri-Cyclin (birth control), and that evened things out.  Paired with ProActiv I had pretty darn good results without the side effects.
Accutane is not a miracle pill.  It is, IMHO, a way to stop severe inflammation and severe cases of acne when nothing, absolutely nothing, will budge it: we're talking acne that can cover the entire face and neck, sparing your eyes and mouth.  If you don't have it that bad, I would not even consider touching it.  A couple of cystic acne bumps aren't that bad--I had them ALL over my face and neck.  The prescription was a last resort.
To this day I still have scars around my mouth from where the pill dried me out.  SOOOOO not worth it.  My face has significantly cleared (with age) and now I just do a Shiseido and ProActiv skincare routine.  I know that I won't have 'airbrushed' looking skin without a bit of makeup, but to me that's OK. 
My rec: spend your hard earned $$$ on something else.  Facials at a spa, skincare from a luxe line, MAC makeup...it's better in the long run.  To this day I don't know what the hell I did to my kidneys and liver with Accutane.  For the short relief that it gave me I don't rec it to anyone except in severe cases.
HTH!  Good luck, and please, PLEASE think carefully about this.  I love my fellow Specktralites toooo much to not give them the honest truth, as ugly as it is.


----------



## cdnaddict (Jan 21, 2008)

i underwent a course of accutane last year (i was 20). when i was 10, i started to develop a fairly consistent form of cystic acne, but it was not all over my face. it was a regular thing, though. i started birth control at 14 to regulate my periods and help with my acne. later on, i tried differin and minocin (antibiotic). my acne persisted. during a particularly stressful time at university, i had massive breakouts all over my face. i was at the end of my rope.. i visited a dermatologist, who immediately suggested accutane. 

i was on the drug for 5 1/2 months. i experienced dry eyes for the first week and dry lips each day (wasn't hard to solve- blistex DCT was a godsend). i made sure to moisturize my skin regularly and used a gentle face cleanser (nothing harsh). i stayed away from anything that would dry out my skin, e.g. all acids and benzoyl peroxide, and instead let accutane run its course. i cleared up within a month, i believe. OH. daily sunscreen is a MUST. i did my course during the wintertime, and still used daily protection. i would advise using it through the winter, as you can avoid the sun more successfully.

if you are fed-up with all of the products and prescriptions out there, try accutane. it is a serious drug not to be undertaken lightly, but it sure worked for me. keep up with your monthly derm appts, let him/her know if you're experiencing any problems... and things should run smoothly. good luck!


----------



## iHEARTorange (Feb 6, 2008)

i havent personally been on accutane, but a couple of my friends have been on it AND i work for a dermatologist. i think it's pretty amazing. i've seen the results and from what i hear... the results outweigh the side effects and the hassle of going to the doctor every month.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 6, 2008)

i've heard it works well but I talked to my derm and she said they don't want to perscribe it unless its a really severe case of acne. They try to avoid it as much as possible but it works wonders for those who truly need it.


----------



## underwater (Feb 19, 2008)

sorry if this has already been said, i didn't read all of the replies

but i have hidradenitis suppurativa, and have since i was quite young and my dermatalogist suggested i go on accutane
one of the listed side effects is suicidal behaviour, and although i can imagine how hard it would be to prove that accutane causes that it is listed as a rare possibility
the whole time i was on accutane i was well, very suicidal and cutting compulsively, which i wasn't like before taking accutane and since i have quit taking it
as well, i had a little bit of acne on my face, nothing big, for the first month or so i saw improvement both on my face and with the hs but by the third month i got the bit of acne back on my face and saw not further improvement with my hs, but my skin was still ridiculously dry
i ended up quitting taking it much sooner than i had intended to stay on, and since then i have gone on diane 35, a form of birth control that helps with acne treatment, and my face has cleared up quite well, as has my hs (it's more under control right now than it has ever been)

so needless to say, i would suggest against taking it unless it is absolutely necessary, there are alot of other acne medication out there


----------



## underwater (Feb 19, 2008)

oh and as a quick add on, i had to get blood tests every month, couldn't drink alchohol (i don't drink anyways though so it was no big deal for me), and had to stay away from too greasy of food


----------



## Moppit (Feb 19, 2008)

I have taken Accutane on about 6 different occasions.  Unfortunately for me it never got rid of my acne.  I finally stopped taking it because I couldn't take anymore nose bleeds, extremely dry skin, peeling lips and burning up in the sun.  I know a lot of people it did work for but unfortunately it wasn't me.


----------



## chameleonmary (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey Moppit - did you have cystic acne by any chance? Also, how long were you on the medication each time you took it? I was on it for just over a year. Did you find the breakouts came quickly after stopping?


----------



## Regalis (Jun 3, 2008)

Reviving this thread, because... well, okay, two things. Last week my skin basically _exploded_ with an outbreak of cystic acne so bad that when i tried concealer and foundation it... looked like flesh coloured gravel. maybe oatmeal :| and this, in turn, pushed me into running to my GP for a referral to a derm., and now I have an appointment for Tuesday week ( first one I could get )! In case there's any other Aussies who're curious about it, the referral was dead easy to get; I went to a free clinic, saw a GP and explained why I wanted a referral. The doc checked out my skin, nodded, and wrote out the referral for a local dermatologist. Calling to make my appointment today, upon finding out that I'd like to get the drug sooner than later, the receptionist told me I can bring my own blood tests done by my GP with me to the appointment, and she even went and checked what I need done. Honestly, I'm pretty excited.


----------



## XLiluX (Jun 12, 2008)

I was on and off accutane for a few years in my teens and so was my brother. Neither of us had any side effectives other than dry skin/lips. Honestly, the worst part was having to do the monthly blood tests. My derm prescribed it after other medications/creams didn't work. It wasn't a problem getting a prescription, I wasn't forced to take birth control and didn't have any issues with getting it covered by insurance. But I'm in Canada and all the stories I've heard about those pledges and things like that seem to be in the US. It was also years ago too, so maybe they don't prescribe it as easily here anymore either.


----------



## Dizziku (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm sixteen and I just started the accutane process less than two weeks or so ago. So far I've experienced very dry skin and lips; the texture of the skin on my face has changed. Now everything I had on my face prior to starting accutane has become a flaring scab, and very flaky. Also, I've found that accutane makes me more emotional than before. I just had my boyfriend visit from across the country for a week. He left yesterday morning and I was a total wreck. But besides that, I believe that accutane really will help my horrible skin. It's been bad literally since I was nine or ten years old.


----------



## girl507 (Jul 31, 2008)

it works extremly well. My friend was on it and she tried everything for her pimples and nothing worked. Accutane left her skin very dry though. Also she was put on birth control pills and she had to have her blood drawn every week. My aunt is a doctor and my aunt said that they tell family doctors not to reccomend it to anyone. Also, with my friend accutane was a last resort. It is a pill, which you probably already know. Anyways, I am assuming that accutane is a very dangerous drug, so be careful if you do decide to go ahead and try it.


----------

